# Problems Transferring Recordings



## js0873 (Apr 18, 2005)

I have a hard drive problem with my Hopper (error 311) and a new replacement is on its way. For the most part everything still works fine, though. That is, I can view everything on my DVR. However, some recordings (not all) simply won't transfer over to my external hard disk. Others don't even show in the transfer list. When I start some transfers they'll get almost all the way through (saying it has 2 or 3 seconds to go) and then it won't progress beyond that. I can't stop the transfer at that point either. The stop button doesn't respond. I can still do most everything else with the receiver, watch live & recorded shows, but if I want to try another transfer I have to reboot the receiver. Does anyone have any idea why these transfers commonly stop with just a second or 2 to go? Are there any workarounds or things to potentially correct hard disk errors, similar to doing a CHKDSK on a PC hard drive? Is there any way to break the frozen transfer other than rebooting? Any workarounds at all? Thanks in advance.


----------



## tibbyjr (May 18, 2003)

I have the same problem on my hopper in the living room , but I can hook the EHD to the bedroom hopper and the EHD works fine and this started with the new update.


----------



## js0873 (Apr 18, 2005)

tibbyjr said:


> I have the same problem on my hopper in the living room , but I can hook the EHD to the bedroom hopper and the EHD works fine and this started with the new update.


Well, I'm sure my problem is with the Hopper's HD integrity and not related to the EHD. What I want is to be able, somehow, the copy recordings off of it.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Please provide your receiver number, the title you attempted to transfer that did not transfer with the channel number the recording recorded from, the remaining time left for the transfer, and if you receiver is IP connected. Please PM this information to me. Thanks.



js0873 said:


> Well, I'm sure my problem is with the Hopper's HD integrity and not related to the EHD. What I want is to be able, somehow, the copy recordings off of it.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Please PM me the information I requested from js0872, also so I can assist you further. Thanks.



tibbyjr said:


> I have the same problem on my hopper in the living room , but I can hook the EHD to the bedroom hopper and the EHD works fine and this started with the new update.


----------



## MattInTucson (Dec 13, 2013)

I just got the Hopper today and I'm trying to connect the external drive my 722 recordings were copied to. The only way to get it to even think a drive is there is to connect the drive with the power on, unplug the receiver, and then it will show up. The problem though is it shows up as a 0 MB drive with 0 MB free and won't show any of my shows. Called support and got "it's a known issue" but no resolution. Please tell me I didn't just lose all of my family's shows.


----------



## js0873 (Apr 18, 2005)

MattInTucson said:


> I just got the Hopper today and I'm trying to connect the external drive my 722 recordings were copied to. The only way to get it to even think a drive is there is to connect the drive with the power on, unplug the receiver, and then it will show up. The problem though is it shows up as a 0 MB drive with 0 MB free and won't show any of my shows. Called support and got "it's a known issue" but no resolution. Please tell me I didn't just lose all of my family's shows.


 I've had the same problem, but I'm able to move it to another Hopper and see the recordings just fine. I'm virutally positive that you've lost nothing.


----------



## MattInTucson (Dec 13, 2013)

Left it turned off but attached for an hour or so and when I went back to it everything was fine! Yay - my family won't kill me now...


----------



## Garden Branch (Dec 27, 2013)

I am having the exact same problem here. When the transfer of the first recording gets down to about 2 or 3 seconds left then the transfer process just freezes up. The STOP button does not work. You can return to LIVE TV. When you select the EHD from the menu options it just shows up with the same screen showing the transfer in progress with 2 seconds to go. You can reset the Hopper and it will stop this cycle. However it will do it again as soon as you try to transfer another recording to the EHD. This is something that all of the sudden started. The receiver used to transfer recording fine. I am going to connect the EHD to another Hopper in my daughters bedroom and see if it works OK. Any help would also be greatly appreciated here.

Thanks


----------



## js0873 (Apr 18, 2005)

Garden Branch said:


> I am having the exact same problem here. When the transfer of the first recording gets down to about 2 or 3 seconds left then the transfer process just freezes up. The STOP button does not work. You can return to LIVE TV. When you select the EHD from the menu options it just shows up with the same screen showing the transfer in progress with 2 seconds to go. You can reset the Hopper and it will stop this cycle. However it will do it again as soon as you try to transfer another recording to the EHD. This is something that all of the sudden started. The receiver used to transfer recording fine. I am going to connect the EHD to another Hopper in my daughters bedroom and see if it works OK. Any help would also be greatly appreciated here.
> 
> Thanks


All I can tell you is that I was never able to resolve it. Those recordings where it did that were obviously lost when I got my replacement receiver. I tried numerous things to get them to copy but nothing was ever successful.


----------



## hejohnmeyer3 (Apr 15, 2008)

For what it's worth, I'm having very similar problem. I haven't had any issue with transferring recordings from Hopper to EHD, but I've had some issues with transferring recordings from EHD back to Hopper. It'll appear to be transferring, then the countdown will get to 1 second remaining, and then just stop. I have to reboot either Hopper or EHD to get back to normal. I haven't lost any recordings, yet, but it is a nuisance.
And, it doesn't happen with every recording, but only about 50% of them. I also haven't been able to figure out the pattern of why some work and some don't. I actually had two movies recorded back to back off of TCM, and one would transfer and the other wouldn't.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Is there cover art on your EHD for these events that stall on the transfer? How about the events that successfully transfer? Do they have cover art?


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm having similar problems. In my case, I have 2 EHD's connected and they both worked fine for several months. I could transfer and playback programs from either EHD. Now all of a sudden starting a week or two ago, only one of my EHD's show up and when I try to transfer programs to it, the transfer process will start and then get hung up and never complete. The only way to clear it is to reboot. I can occasionally get one program to transfer to one of the EHDs, but if I queue up two or more programs to transfer, it will hang up consistently. A new Hopper is being sent my way, but this doesn't sound like a hardware issue to me.


----------



## TxDave (Mar 29, 2006)

Same thing here, transfers hang up with a few seconds to go. I'm hoping that is a software issue and the will fix soon. I'd hate to have to replace this hopper and try to transfer the whole hard drive one show at a time.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Known software issue to be fixed soon.


----------



## TxDave (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks, That's good to know.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

The software spool started last night. Some people have the new label and are saying the EHD problem has indeed been fixed.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

It looks like a version hit the street for the Hoppers with Slings, but how about those of us without Slings. I'm still showing an older s/w version.

John


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

It rolled out to Hopper and HWS. Roll outs always start slow so it looks like you weren't on the first group of targeted receivers.


----------



## hejohnmeyer3 (Apr 15, 2008)

To answer an earlier question, it was the recordings with cover art from the actual program that WOULD transfer successfully. While the recordings with generic cover art only of the channel they were recorded from WOULD NOT transfer successfully. My sample size was only about 8 recordings, but that's what would happen.
I'll wait for the new software upgrade to see if that solves the problem.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

The SW for the original Hopper is also rolling out. S422.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for the additional information. I'll sit tight until it's rolled out to our Hopper. Hopefully this will fix the problem.

John


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

hejohnmeyer3 said:


> To answer an earlier question, it was the recordings with cover art from the actual program that WOULD transfer successfully. While the recordings with generic cover art only of the channel they were recorded from WOULD NOT transfer successfully. My sample size was only about 8 recordings, but that's what would happen.
> I'll wait for the new software upgrade to see if that solves the problem.


In my case, even programs with cover art would not transfer successfully.


----------

